
Tech journalist Will Smith launches a talk show in VR - JoshuaRedmond
https://medium.com/will-smith/what-i-ve-been-working-on-84871ac38cea#.vv5rj0ell
======
JoshuaRedmond
I've submitted the original source for this article, but use the slightly
editorialised title from Engadget's article[0] on the matter as the original's
title of "What I've been working on" doesn't make any sense without context. I
hope this is OK.

[0] - [http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/02/will-smith-foo-show-vr-
ta...](http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/02/will-smith-foo-show-vr-talk-show/)

